# what's under us?



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Ok, this is mainly for the people in Florida, where sinkholes are a fact of life.
Science gives us reasons for sinkholes to happen. And how they can suck a river down to nothing, or swallow a house, or whole neighborhood.
Now, the thing is, who can say if science is right or wrong? They throw out a plausible sounding reason, and that's that. 
Because, hey, when has science ever led us astray? 

You know what I think causes sinkholes?

Molemen. 
That's right, a group of subteranean beings, tunneling under us, causing the earth to cave in. 

Can you prove me wrong?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh yeah, well I think it's Graboids. Prove ME wrong!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

You'll notice, graboids are not an option. :devil: 
ONLY TWO CHOICES. 
VOTE NOW, VOTE NOW...


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I said...

PROVE ME WRONG!!!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I hate those mole men, they tried to steal the shoes right off my feet once.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Everyone knows that the Mole men inhabit the ground under florida and the graboids like a more sandy environment. While Graboids may find their way to the north eastern beaches the mole men would not allow them to take root inland. Mole men are quite fond of graboids...they taste like grubs.


----------

